# Holi 2016



## henryb123 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,
New here. I enjoy flicking through the threads and learning from your pictures and criticisms. I was wondering if I could get some feedback on this picture I took for Wake Forest University's annual Holi festival. Thanks!


----------



## TME (Apr 16, 2016)

I am new to this but I really like this shot. Looks like fun thanks for sharing.


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 16, 2016)

Love the shot. Only advice I could give is don't be down wind.


----------



## spiralout462 (Apr 16, 2016)

That looks to be a blast to shoot!  Nice picture.  I went to basketball camp at Wake during the Dave Odom years.


----------



## henryb123 (Apr 18, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> Love the shot. Only advice I could give is don't be down wind.



It was a nightmare trying to protect myself from the people trying to throw the flour at me. You know it's bad when the organizers had to tell people not to purposely throw it at people with cameras.


----------

